
Stratechery - Apple, ARM, and Intel - zwieback
https://stratechery.com/2020/apple-arm-and-intel/
======
throwawaygh
The most important paragraph in this piece is last one, which plugs a $22.8
billion bill to support domestic semiconductor manufacturing in the USA and
suggests the need for new entrants.

Semiconductor manufacturing is truly one of the few remaining manufacturing
industries in which the USA has a competitive advantage (albeit quite eroded
by TSMC over the past few years).

Especially with US aviation circling the drain, this is a sector we can't
afford to lose. Removing semiconductors from US manufacturing statistics makes
US manufacturing statistics go from "stagnating" to "extraordinary decline".

And it's not just the manufacturing sector. Semiconductors power some of
America's most valuable companies (including but not limited to the FAANGs).

US economic and actual security absolutely depends on a robust supply of
world-class semi-conductors manufactured on-shore.

Congress should take the advice in this piece and avoid making the same
mistake with Intel that it made with Boeing (piling the bulk of all federal
and state support for an entire sector into a single clearly dysfunctional
company)

------
santoshalper
I wonder if falling to complacency is the fate of every formerly great
company. Intel was so synonymous with semiconductor excellence for decades
that it is hard to imagine a world where they are no longer relevant, yet here
we are.

------
x32n23nr
The missing piece of Apple's "hegemony" in its own ecosystem: Web Search. They
still depend on Google, and it's surprising to me that they don't seem to care
that much.

~~~
scarface74
They get paid a reported $8 billion a year by Google not to care.

------
pella
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538894)

